# Amplifier setting



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi guys, I am setting up a home theater receiver. I have two 6 ohm front speakers and the amplifier has a 4 ohm and an 8 ohm setting for the front channels. Which setting would be better? My feeling is 8 ohms would result in less stress to the receiver. Any input is welcome, thanks!


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

WestCo said:


> Hi guys, I am setting up a home theater receiver. I have two 6 ohm front speakers and the amplifier has a 4 ohm and an 8 ohm setting for the front channels. Which setting would be better? My feeling is 8 ohms would result in less stress to the receiver. Any input is welcome, thanks!


I'm thinking it's the opposite, set it to 4 ohms to run the 6 ohm speakers, although you may not get full power like that.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

You dont decide one or the other... the final load decides the setting, 8ohm will run the risk of over current/damage... 4 ohm is the setting you should be using...


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

What does it even mean?
If it a transformer coupled amp...? If so then the 4 or 8 tap is only to get close to matching the impedence, line in some tube amps.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Holmz said:


> What does it even mean?
> If it a transformer coupled amp...? If so then the 4 or 8 tap is only to get close to matching the impedence, line in some tube amps.


Some amps have a high current or high voltage setting, it just allows more rail voltage into higher impedence loads as the current will be less


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

dumdum said:


> Some amps have a high current or high voltage setting, it just allows more rail voltage into higher impedence loads as the current will be less


Yeah I get that, but which amp is it?
And if it tube or transistor, and is the tap selection on the output transformer?

And what does the manufacturer say?

I would run it at 8-ohms, if they are 6-ohms (resistance). Because the Z will goes higher.

If they measure 4-ohms resistance, then maybe they are marketed as 6-ohms Z, so run the amp at 4-ohms...
^IMO^


----------

